
Margaret Dayhoff Brought Modern Computing to Biology - pseudolus
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/how-margaret-dayhoff-helped-bring-computing-scientific-research-180971904/
======
pseudolus
Wikipedia offers a somewhat more detailed background of her personal life and
contributions [0]. It's a shame that she passed away at a relatively young age
(57) before she saw the impact of her work.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margaret_Oakley_Dayhoff](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margaret_Oakley_Dayhoff)

